# New Job



## Teufel (Oct 24, 2014)

It's official.  1st Force Reconnaissance Company is getting a new commanding officer.  Not many Marines are fortunate enough to get a third company command, especially as a Major.  It goes at 1300 at the 1st Recon Battalion CP on November 3d.  There will be beer.  Anyone who can get on base is welcome.  It'll probably be a zoo.


----------



## digrar (Oct 24, 2014)

Congratulations, that's great news.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 24, 2014)

Semper Fi and Keep Attacking.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 24, 2014)

Outstanding news!


----------



## dmcgill (Oct 25, 2014)

Congratulations! 

I would love to be there and partake in the beer-drinking but I'll be on post- deployment leave. Not back at 62 area until the 17th. Congrats again, helluva achievement!


----------



## policemedic (Oct 25, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Oct 25, 2014)

Congrats, Sir!


----------



## Scubadew (Oct 25, 2014)

Congratulations, Sir!


----------



## x SF med (Oct 25, 2014)

Congrats B...  Good Job!   Do Not Forget To Listen To Your Gunney and Master Sergeant. :wall:

 (You've been a staff puke for a while, thought you might need a reminder)


----------



## 0699 (Oct 25, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 25, 2014)

O0h f'ing Rah, sir!

Congrats, there is hope for my beloved Corps yet!


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 25, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Muppet (Oct 25, 2014)

Fucking A sir....

F.M.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 25, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## devilbones (Oct 25, 2014)

Congratulations.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 25, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 25, 2014)

Ah, didn't realize  you were an Officer.....that's a little disappointing 

Congrats Sir!  A great achievement,  enjoy your command!


----------



## CDG (Oct 25, 2014)

Congratulations Sir!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 25, 2014)

Outstanding news!!! Congrats!


----------



## Rapid (Oct 25, 2014)

Awesome news! I'll be having a drink tonight in your honor.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 25, 2014)

Congrats Teufel. Sounds like it'll be old hat for you by now.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 25, 2014)

I am having one right now in your honor Sir.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 25, 2014)

Congrats ! Best of luck in your new command ! Sempre Fi !


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 25, 2014)

Teufel, I'm out of the loop, but what is the current TO for FR Company Commander, Major or Lt.Col?


----------



## JHD (Oct 25, 2014)

Congratulations sir.  Is it OK if I raise a glass of wine rather than beer tonight?  All the best to you.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 25, 2014)

Congrats, Sir.  Great news!!


----------



## Poccington (Oct 26, 2014)

Congrats Sir, that's cracking news.

I'll use this as an excuse to get pissed drunk tonight!


----------



## AKkeith (Oct 26, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 26, 2014)

Congrats, now don't screw it up by getting trollied and challenging half your NCOs to a fight (a certain Aussie LtCol did at Butterworth).


----------



## Board and Seize (Oct 26, 2014)

Great news!  Always glad to see the good ones placed in the right spots!


----------



## policemedic (Oct 26, 2014)

Makes me wish I were nearer the left coast.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 27, 2014)

Too bad your time on the America was cut so short, B.  I'm sure you'll miss being out on the open seas with all those seamen.  
The wife sends her congratulations along as well.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 27, 2014)

8654Maine said:


> Teufel, I'm out of the loop, but what is the current TO for FR Company Commander, Major or Lt.Col?



It's a Major right now.


----------



## Robal2pl (Oct 27, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 27, 2014)

In this drawdown environment, when so many good Marines are being forced out, it's great to hear that a unit with such a storied history like 1st Force is getting a no-shit war hero as their commander.  Bravo Zulu, sir.


----------



## reed11b (Oct 27, 2014)

Kick butt sir.
Reed


----------



## DMoney03XX (Oct 27, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## x SF med (Oct 27, 2014)

Deathy McDeath said:


> In this drawdown environment, when so many good Marines are being forced out, it's great to hear that a unit with such a storied history like 1st Force is getting a no-shit war hero as their commander.  Bravo Zulu, sir.




UMMMMMMMMM, that's a no shit, Harley riding, beer drinking, wenching, bad-ass, war hero with an attitude to match...

I can hear him now....  Hey LCpl Snuffy, keep up with me...  I got the 240, you take this silly little m9


----------



## goon175 (Oct 27, 2014)

That is awesome news! I hope the boys know how lucky they are to have you.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 27, 2014)

Congrats sir....drink and eat like a viking....you earned it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teufel (Oct 28, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/events/1507713966153985/


----------



## Gunz (Oct 28, 2014)

Congratulations and Semper Fi, Major. Best of luck to you in your new command.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 28, 2014)

Congratulations, sir. Semper Fidelis.


----------



## pardus (Oct 28, 2014)

Awesome news mate. Glad the Corps is making smart decisions like this.



Teufel said:


> https://www.facebook.com/events/1507713966153985/



SSG Pardus USMC, is bummed that he won't make this.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 3, 2014)

.


----------



## Brill (Nov 3, 2014)

I hope to hell you run for public office when you get out.


----------

